# Superdrol/Masteron



## HardTrainer (Jun 8, 2005)

Look at the chemistry between these two, very similar.

Superdrol 2a,17a-Dimethyl-17??-hydroxy-5a-androstan-3-one 
Masteron 2a-methyl-17?? -hydroxy-5a-androstan-3-one

as you can see superdrol just has the 17a to give it beter oral properties but has 2 methyl (i.e. Dimethyl instead of just methyl in masteron)


----------



## Mudge (Jun 8, 2005)

Well, they tell you that in their advertising speech. Its supposed to be a cross between anadrol and masteron, so claimed.

Dianabol and equipoise are extremely similar chemically, but in results they are nothing alike.


----------



## LAM (Jun 8, 2005)

I know that masteron has a high RBA to the AR receptor, about 3x greater than testosterone.  I don't know what the RBA of Superdrol is.  having the high RBA makes masteron an excellent anti-catabolic androgen for cutting cycle


----------



## HardTrainer (Jun 8, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> I know that masteron has a high RBA to the AR receptor, about 3x greater than testosterone.  I don't know what the RBA of Superdrol is.  having the high RBA makes masteron an excellent anti-catabolic androgen for cutting cycle



LAM since taking superdrol i have had stronger heart beats and sometimes shortness of breath (like tight chest), i had my blood pressure and a scan done (egc of somethink) today and that was normal at the time i had it.

I think i have pulled an intercostal muscle as i did very heavy benching and really pushed myself and now my centre middle of my chest hurts when i breath

Could it be linked to the chest strain or do you think its the sd or both, i feel very firsty all the time cos of the diraretic part of the drug is working and had very quick strenght gains.

I been taking SD for 5 days now @ 20mg per day


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> i feel very firsty all the time cos of the diraretic part of the drug is working


Can this be compensated for, by increasing H20 consuption?


----------



## HardTrainer (Jun 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Can this be compensated for, by increasing H20 consuption?



yes i am, and its under control, i was just stating a side effect.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> very firsty all the time cos of the diraretic part of the drug is working


I thought maybe it would impede hydration on a cellular level or something...?

Then it wouldn't matter how much you drink


----------



## HardTrainer (Jun 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I thought maybe it would impede hydration on a cellular level or something...?
> 
> Then it wouldn't matter how much you drink



I am not sure how it work TBH, all i know is that i am more vascular and my muscles look harder so it is definatly stripping me of water, BUT i am getting mega pumps.


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 8, 2005)

I found superdrol to be an incredibly good cell volumizer.  If it had a diuretic effect on me I sure didn't notice it on account of that.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 8, 2005)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> I found superdrol to be an incredibly good cell volumizer.  If it had a diuretic effect on me I sure didn't notice it on account of that.



Ditto.


----------



## topolo (Jun 8, 2005)

I also noticed no diuretic effect


----------

